# Best pickup combination: P90, Single Coil or Humbucker



## yardlettuce (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi there, I'm making a guitar and I was wondering what type of pickups/pickup combinations I should use. I'm fairly new to guitar pickups and I was wondering which combination would be best for me. I play a lot of rock, punk, grunge and occasionally metal and blues and I'm really looking for something that can play really gritty but can also sound really clean and clear if need be.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

yardlettuce said:


> ... something that can play really gritty but can also sound really clean and clear if need be.


You just described a P90 pup.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

P90 is my vote also.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Agreed.

Now ask us which one and see what happens.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

adcandour said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Now ask us which one and see what happens.


The black kind, it's darker. Or the cream kind that is lighter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2017)

Get a P-rail with the triple-shot ring.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks like someone's just *dying* to try some pickups?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Another P90 fan here.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

P90's + 2x12 + big bottle tubes + healthy dose of gain/ overdrive + hollow body + brass slide = OMFG

George thorogood on steroids


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Looks like someone's just *dying* to try some pickups?


When I saw the subject of this thread, I thought Al Nico had passed away.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

its all good....carry on !
G.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

I didn't notice that before.
I always click 'new posts'.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

R.I.P best pickup combination, P90 etc we here will pause for a moment of grief and remember you well for all he good times playing with you. B#(**#*(


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

yardlettuce said:


> Hi there, I'm making a guitar and I was wondering what type of pickups/pickup combinations I should use. I'm fairly new to guitar pickups and I was wondering which combination would be best for me. I play a lot of rock, punk, grunge and occasionally metal and blues and I'm really looking for something that can play really gritty but can also sound really clean and clear if need be.


Def P-90s


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

2 p90's both on push pull pots. The push pull is to change the cap value. One cap value in normal position and a different cap brighter or darker when you pull the pot out


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Can you recommend some values to try?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I would vote humbuckers with a split switch.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

BSTheTech said:


> Can you recommend some values to try?


Why don't you just use the values Gibson uses in their P-90 SGs?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Get a P-rail with the triple-shot ring.


Even without the triple shot ring they can be cool.

Best of both worlds for P-90 & humbucker (Well three worlds with the rail setting.)
I have a P-90 in the neck & a JB in the bridge on my LP copy
Still nto sold on a P-90 in the bridge for my own playing--but some people do greta with it---and the P-Rail is a great option


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Get a P-rail with the triple-shot ring.


I just read up on these and I have say, VERY COOL!


Has anyone here gotten much time behind these?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Scotty said:


> I just read up on these and I have say, VERY COOL!
> 
> 
> Has anyone here gotten much time behind these?


I have one in neck position on my LP copy that I use for slide--which I still am not that great at.
It is great for slide--mostly I use the P-90 setting, but the rail setting & humbucker ones are cool as well.
Good grit but not muddy.
Crank it up & throw on some dirt--and it's great for some blues-rock or some up tempo blues.

I am tempted to get one for a different guitar--but I like the pickups I have--so we'll see...


----------

